# Besuchertausch



## groovy (14. Oktober 2001)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin da im INet auf eine Besuchertausch-Plattform gekommen:
Besuchertausch.com
Ich wollte mal fragen was ihr davon haltet? Lohnt sich das eurer Meinung nach da mitzumachen, immerhin bekommt man 100 Besucher geschenkt, ob man dann noch mit macht kann man sich ja immer noch überlegen...  
Also, schaut euch das mal an und sagt mir eure Meinung dazu, würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Dunsti (14. Oktober 2001)

naja, ich persönlich halte nicht so viel von Bannertausch-Systemen, weil man da nie weiß, für was man alles Werbung macht.
Ich hatte mal so ein Teil auf meiner Seite, und bin von etlichen Leuten gefragt worden, wieso ich für "Frauen aus Osteuropa" Werbung mache, (ob ich nicht wüsste..... usw.)

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## groovy (14. Oktober 2001)

*Bannertausch*

Ne ne,
bei diesem Anbieter handelt es sich ja nicht um einen Bannertausch.
Du schaust dir ne Seite an, dafür schaut sich jemand deine Seite an, im Verhältnis 10:8. Du richtest eine bestimmte Startseite ein, die dir dann zufällig eine Internetseite anzeigt, auf welcher du 20 Sek. verweilen mußt. So wird dann auch deine Seite anderen Usern 20 Sekunden präsentiert, genug Zeit um einen Eindruck zu gewinnen und sich zu entscheiden ob man nochmal wieder kommt oder die Seite nicht nochmal besucht eigentlich.
Und man bekommt halt 100 Besucher zur Anmeldung geschenkt. 
Ich wollte nur mal fragen ob hier jemand Erfahrungen mit einem solchen Anbieter hat und wie Besuchertausch.com zu bewerten ist?
Also, wenn jemand was darüber weiß, immer raus damit.
cu


----------



## Moartel (14. Oktober 2001)

Das hört sich nach einer relativ billigen Counter-Treiberei an. Ich schau mir deine Seite an und du schaust dir meine Seite an.
Davon halte ich nichts.  Lass die Finger davon. Ist im Endeffekt nicht viel anders als wenn du bei ebay bei Auktionen von nem Freund die Preise hochtreibst.


----------



## Jarod (14. Oktober 2001)

wer weiss wer da deine seite anschaut. wenn du besucher
willst dann auch die richtigen. eine gfx seite kann
einen c++ progger nich beeindrucken. der sucht was
vollkommen anderes.
(das soll nich heissen das c++ progger sich nicht an
schönen gfx ergötzen können! hehe)

man sollte schon überlegen welches publikum man mit
seiner seite anziehen will...

gruss


----------



## Moartel (14. Oktober 2001)

Es geht doch nicht darum. Es geht darum dass ein Coutner der viele Hits aufweisen kann irgendwie mit der Qualität der Seite verbunden wird. Wenn eine Seite viele Hits hat muss sie was tolles bieten, sonst würde nicht so viele kommen.
Das wird durch solche Aktionen total kontakariert. Deshalb bin ich gegen so was.


----------



## Jarod (15. Oktober 2001)

*ganz deiner meinung *

@Moartel

stimm dir doch da vollkommen zu. 
ernsthafte sites haben invisible counter... ich muss
keinen counter mit ner 6stelligen zahl sehen um zu
wissen das die seite gut/schlecht sit 

sers


----------



## Dunsti (15. Oktober 2001)

mich würde schon nerven, daß ich mir bei jedem Start vom Internet Explorer erstmal 20 Sekunden irgendeine Seite angucken muss, die ich mir sonst vielleicht nie angucken würde.
Vor allem denke ich, daß die meisten, die dieses Programm mitmachen, ja nur Deine Seite betrachten (wenn sie das überhaupt tun), weil sie dadurch auch wieder einen Besucher bekommen.
Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, daß Du so wirklich Besucher bekommst, die Deine Seite wirklich interessiert.
Und wenns nur um den Counter geht, den kann man ja auch manipulieren 

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Moartel (15. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Dunsti _
> *
> Und wenns nur um den Counter geht, den kann man ja auch manipulieren
> *


Wenn deine Seite online geht werd ich den Counter mal genau anschaun....


----------

